# AZEK (PVC) Trim or Painted Clear Pine for Rake and Fascia



## JohnnyQ (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello All
I was building a large shed (10×14x12) and I was not sure if I should use AZEX/Certainteed PVC boards or paint some clear pine. The PVC is just more then twice as expensive as clear pine $2.75/lft vs 1.25/lft. If I go with pine I have to buy paint and have the added labor or priming and painting. I would not paint the pvc i was going to use stainless screws (painted heads) either way. If I go with the PVC it should be 100% maintence free. But then I have to wonder when will I have to paint the pine next?


----------



## ChrisForthofer (Jan 1, 2010)

I used the Azek to trim out around my garage prior to installing a new garage door. That stuff is just awesome. Works very easily with all wood working tools and looks to be nearly bulletproof. My garage has a southern exposure and dispite my best efforts at keeping the wood painted, I even stripped the wood and primed and painted it once, it always looked shabby. If you just want to put it up and practically forget about it, I would recomend the Azek.


----------

